# Schwinn Hornet



## TheFizzer (Nov 22, 2016)

This bike is local & wanted to know what you guys think is a fair price I can buy this at? It was listed on ebay for $999 & it didn't sell which I feel is high. I'll have to get the serial # on it to look up the year also.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 22, 2016)

looks about 52/53.
I wouldn't pay more than 450 or so for a flip or 550 or so for a keeper.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 22, 2016)

Same here I would only pay 450 tops but that is one awesome hornet.the hornet i have is a great bike so don't turn down hornets if cheap!


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Nov 22, 2016)

The white paint scheme on the fenders looks suspect at best. Hornets never had the striping on the edge of the fenders, nor did they have  that style front fender paint on the front of the front fender and certainly not on the tail of the front fender. Probably amateur hour Sears Weatherbeater house paint. Interesting on the original craigslist ad he showed 2 pictures. One had the correct fenders, and this one.  Personally I'd pass.

Rich


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 22, 2016)

Fenders are definitely housepaint,missing the rocket ray, thats good for $100,delta winner never came on any schwinn I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 23, 2016)

Can you tell which rims it has? S-2 or S-7? A late 50's (around '56) would be a middleweight with S-7 rims


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 24, 2016)

Location of serial number and photo of same would help us help you, much! Ask him where are the other fenders...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2016)

There were two versions of the Hornet in 55-56-57-58-59 & 60, the Deluxe Hornet and the Hornet equipped. The 56 model year offered a balloon and a middleweight Hornet and after 1956 they were all middleweights. Depending on the year of the Hornet Deluxe or Hornet equipped, they had white or two tone fenders tips and pins or just the fender pins. Lots of changes over the years on the Hornets but they did have fender pins.

The one in the OP's post has S-2's but they are wearing Schwinn Spitfire tires, a non S-7 Schwinn branded tire made for replacements on the other brand middleweights using 26 x 1.75 tires. I believe the Hornet in question is a 1953 or 54 model since there is an actual decal on the large feather guard. Fenders and fork have been painted and detailed incorrectly. I think the previous values given are pretty much on target.  



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322328160101


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 25, 2016)

The chainguard is from the early 50's,but the 1/2" pitch sprocket is from the late 50's.I see double knurling on the rear rim,It looks like an  S-7 to me,which would be correct on a '56.They could be S-2 rims,if Schwinn made Spitfire balloon tires? Its probably no more than a pieced together bike.They were  common when I was a kid in the 60's.Lots of good stuff to be found on trash night...Oh.The price for me would be about $400.00 because it has a nice tank and frame graphics.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2016)

The seller states the bike has Schwinn Spitfire tires and those will fit on an S-2 rim, but not an S-7. That's why the bike appears to be a middleweight hornet. That style 1/2' pitch chain ring was around in the 40's.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the information guys.  I decided to pass on this one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 26, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> The seller states the bike has Schwinn Spitfire tires and those will fit on an S-2 rim, but not an S-7. That's why the bike appears to be a middleweight hornet. That style 1/2' pitch chain ring was around in the 40's.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 387824




Yes,The BSD is 559 for balloon and off brand Middleweight rims,so the Spitfires would fit.They just look to fill those rims better than I've seen with other M/W tires on Balloon rims.The sprockets were 1" pitch on a Hornet 'till the late 50's.Who knows what it is?He passed on it anyway


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a similar bike (1955) with some wrong parts. What are the hand grips supposed to say-'Schwinn Approved' or just 'Schwinn'? What is the proper paint scheme for the fenders? Is there any pictures of original bikes that O could reference? Thanks!


----------



## John G04 (Nov 30, 2016)

It depends on want you type of grips you want.My bfgoodrich hornet has hunt wilde grips that are red and extremely comfortable or the what I think slightly less confortable schwinn grips that just say schwinn and are usally black but both are correct.The paint scheme is called scallop paint job and heres my bike.Its a 1951 hornet


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks and yours is a real beauty! The fender paint scheme is helpful. Mine has a set of chrome fenders, but I bought the right style, just not the right color yet. I have Schwinn Approved 'chubby' grips on mine right now, and was told they are not correct. Were these used on later years?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2016)

The Schwinn Approved grips with the recessed tear drop were from 1960 and on. I believe this style was used in 55.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 30, 2016)

Here are some pics of my restored '55 Deluxe Hornet. I bought it from the original owner prior to the resto. All the parts are original to the bike except the tires and kick stand. Yes, the 1955 Deluxe Hornet did not have a built in kickstand, only a bolt on one, and it had the open pressed steel stem.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2016)

1959 was the last year for the smooth/flush teardrop grips shown above and 1960 was the first year for the recessed tear drop _Schwinn Approved_ grips.


----------



## FreddieFarmall (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks like I have a nice set of grips for another project! Thanks for
sharing this info and the great pictures. This gives me something to strive toward.


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2016)

$400 bike on a good day.


----------



## cbbond (Dec 11, 2016)

Looks like a real nice 50's model Schwinn Middleweight. Did you find serial # and determine year ? You will need to add springer fork, so budget some cash fer that upgrade. Email me direct: cbbond@verizon.net (GOOD LUCK, KC)



TheFizzer said:


> This bike is local & wanted to know what you guys think is a fair price I can buy this at? It was listed on ebay for $999 & it didn't sell which I feel is high. I'll have to get the serial # on it to look up the year also.
> 
> View attachment 386546


----------

